# USB Stick / Speicher für Hutschienenmontage



## Mac (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem USB Speicher für Hutschienenmontage.
Wir haben immer das Problem das die USB Stick in unsern Schaltschränken
verschwinden. Wir Speichern auf dem USB Stick nur Doku & Softwarestände der SPS.

Hat jemand eine Idee ? oder eine Lösung ? 

Mfg Mac


----------



## dalbi (31 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

http://www.industriegehaeuse.de/html/hutschienenclips.html

ein Loch bohren, Schraube durch. Fertig 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## GLT (31 Oktober 2010)

Oder EDOSY als Fertigprodukt kaufen


----------



## PATCAB (16 März 2011)

*USB Stick für Hutschienemontage*

Hallo,
alternativ auch bei www.pwe-energietechnik.de als Fertigprodukt erhältlich - zusätzlich mit LED-Anzeige, dann traut sich wirklich keiner mehr das Gerät heimlich auszubauen!
Bis dann
PATCAB


----------

